

Introducing Google Correlate - InfinityX0
http://www.google.com/trends/correlate/comic?p=1

======
sytelus
Sometime it trips over pretty bad:
[http://www.google.com/trends/correlate/search?e=restaurants&...](http://www.google.com/trends/correlate/search?e=restaurants&t=monthly&p=us)

------
rm999
FYI, it came out more than a year ago.

